
Supermodel Coco Rocha’s Social Media Game Is On Some Other Level - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2013/02/decoded-fashion-supermodel-coco-rocha-cindi-leive-fashion-week-tech/
======
anigbrowl
This is more interesting than the headline might imply.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Game= strategy, not XBox.

